# The Block-building Diet



## teller (Nov 5, 2011)

How did I arrive at the opening move of Petrus? Well, I had just pushed through months of strictly color-neutral CFOP solves and felt that the conventional wisdom about taking a break was wise. I didn't so much as hold a cube in my hands for a week, but then I got restless. Everything I had pounded in needed to rest, but could I work on something else?

Why yes...since I had never really taken on block-building as a serious pursuit, not only would it give CFOP a rest, it would give CN something new to work on, an environment in which a fixed color never existed. Pure. And if I'm right, it will lead to more x-crosses in the future...







There is a dearth of information about block-building on the Internet (Petrus' site is still one of the best), so I am creating this thread to stimulate sharing of macros. They're too short to be called "algs" hehe. I am by no means a master of block-building; in fact I'm pretty noob. But I am doing the work and if anyone wants to contribute I think it would be a positive learning experience for all.


----------



## teller (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll start:

*Petrus' "Double-swing"*






*R2 U2 R2*

Built-in fingertrick, solves to DRF block. And so short!

In the optimal starting position, the edges appear solved; F2 and it looks like the corner is solved and you have to move the edges, which initially threw me. But not as much as these half-turn block-building tricks.

What I really like about this is that it makes *good use of pre-built edges*. Those were troubling, and I avoided them because it felt too "CFOP." But now I see.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Not quite sure what we are contributing. And whats a macro?
(Sorry I'm a noob)


----------



## teller (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Not quite sure what we are contributing. And whats a macro?
> (Sorry I'm a noob)


 
If you actively practice block-building, share your favorite tricks.

A "macro," also known as a "trigger," is an alg that is so short that you can both grasp it intuitively and execute at the speed of light.


----------



## teller (Nov 5, 2011)

*R U' R U R'* -- Permute FU to RU with FRU & FR already solved (makes 1x2x2 panel on R)






*R U' R' U R'* -- Permute RU to FU with FRU & FR already solved (makes panel on F)

One the one hand, these are actual cases you could setup and gogogo. But I think it's even more interesting to study how they work. God was so clever here...

_* The number 4 in the diagram is a hint for the 4th block piece_


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 5, 2011)

teller said:


> If you actively practice block-building, share your favorite tricks.
> 
> A "macro," also known as a "trigger," is an alg that is so short that you can both grasp it intuitively and execute at the speed of light.


 
So like l' U L?


----------



## teller (Nov 5, 2011)

Describe what it does. Communicate it fully.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 5, 2011)

teller said:


> Describe what it does. Communicate it fully.


 
Oh okay, 
When I have the L D edge placed on the left (First block in Roux), and the L F edge is in the F D spot. The correct corner is to the right of the U F edge, I do the l' U L to get a 1x2x2 block.

Does this make sense?


----------



## teller (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Oh okay,
> When I have the L D edge placed on the left (First block in Roux), and the L F edge is in the F D spot. The correct corner is to the right of the U F edge, I do the l' U L to get a 1x2x2 block.
> 
> Does this make sense?


I cannot visualize it, but I am interested. Can you draw a picture?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 5, 2011)

I am interested in this thread, too bad I don't have anything to contribute.
I hope many would share


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 5, 2011)

In roux first block, u' R' u R u' R2 u flips an edge, and so does F' M F2 M2 F'.



teller said:


> I cannot visualize it, but I am interested. Can you draw a picture?


 
He means wide insertions, set up L' U' l.
However, cheese11: it'd be better to do just R' F on the first block!


----------



## teller (Nov 6, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> I am interested in this thread, too bad I don't have anything to contribute.
> I hope many would share


 
Then I dedicate this thread to you, Sir Bloody Talon.

Ok, so here's one: 

*Permute and flip in one shot:*






*R' U' R U R2 U'*


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 6, 2011)

teller said:


> I cannot visualize it, but I am interested. Can you draw a picture?


 
Umm, how do I draw a pic?


----------



## teller (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Umm, how do I draw a pic?


 
Basic computer skills are the literacy of the Internet.


----------



## Ltsurge (Nov 6, 2011)

teller said:


> Basic computer skills are the literacy of the Internet.


 
For a lack of anything better... Lol 

Maybe use a cube explorer screenshot ???


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 6, 2011)

5BLD said:


> However, cheese11: it'd be better to do just R' F on the first block!


 
Ya, I ALMOST always do. Except for that one time.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 6, 2011)

teller said:


> Basic computer skills are the literacy of the Internet.


 
I thought there was some special base template that everyone used. 
anyway, I'll do it tomorrow cause I'm tired.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 6, 2011)

teller said:


> Then I dedicate this thread to you, Sir Bloody Talon.
> 
> Ok, so here's one:
> 
> ...


 
I am so touched. lol
thanks. :tu

I'm desperate to be sub12. hahaha


----------



## majikat (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome thread, Thanks! I used to use Petrus, but just recently switched to Roux.
I'm especially interested if anyone has tips for the second block, I'm getting used to it but still need some work.
I'll see if I can throw together some things I've figured out, to contribute- I'm definitely more experienced with Petrus, though, at this point.


----------



## teller (Nov 7, 2011)

majikat said:


> Awesome thread, Thanks! I used to use Petrus, but just recently switched to Roux.
> I'm especially interested if anyone has tips for the second block, I'm getting used to it but still need some work.
> I'll see if I can throw together some things I've figured out, to contribute- I'm definitely more experienced with Petrus, though, at this point.


 
I would be interested in anything you have to say about Petrus. Yes, please.

Meanwhile, I have been trying to digest the following:

*Petrus "Roundabout"*

*Basic case:*






*R B L*

Forms a 1x1x2 block that is free to roam the wilderness.



*Setup for F:*






*R B L*

The color on F matters now as it receives the 1x2x2 block. Match the sticker with FU to the center and place the F color on UL.



*Setup for U:*






*R B L*

Now U is fixed, matching UF. Setup the UB sticker to match FUR. The first R move connects, and they swing around to form a 1x2x2 on U.



*Setup whole 2x2x2:*






*R B L*

U and F colors must match UF. It's fun to try and set up these "perfect" cases, and doing so builds recognition, but the 4th piece or the centers are not always in a great spot to put it all together...more often than not, I find it more appropriate to form a somewhat free 1x2x2 and track the 4th piece.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I thought there was some special base template that everyone used.
> anyway, I'll do it tomorrow cause I'm tired.


 
I believe there is the cube tag you could use. 

[cube ]size=70[/cube]


----------



## teller (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I thought there was some special base template that everyone used.


I understand. I apologize if I seemed dismissive...indeed, there a few ways to visualize a case:



Ltsurge said:


> use a cube explorer screenshot


 
And this:



jms_gears1 said:


> I believe there is the cube tag you could use.
> 
> [cube ]size=70[/cube]



And a personal shout-out to Conrad Rider's VisualCube.


----------



## teller (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## teller (Nov 16, 2011)

*Pop Quiz! *







Optimal solution:


Spoiler



*U L2 D2 R *

Illustrates the power of half-turns in block-building. Wasn't obvious to me...in retrospect it's not unlike certain Y-perm setups in BLD.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 16, 2011)

teller said:


> *Pop Quiz! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My solution:


Spoiler



U L2 D2 R



*checks solution* =D


----------



## teller (Nov 17, 2011)

+1 JonnyWhoopes 






I find this stuff mind-bending. 

The main difference between 2x2x2 block and cross is that block has a corner piece, which has 3 different orientations. We understand edges from cross, but how to freely flip that corner around is new material to me.

Cube Explorer will tell me God's algorithm and these "pop quizzes" are just interesting standalone puzzle challenges for the amateur block-builder to toy with and dissect...or destroy, depending on their skill level. For me, it's all dazzling...

*Pop Quiz #2:*






God's Algorithm:


Spoiler



*B R U' B'*



*#3*






God's Algorithm:


Spoiler



*F' U' L2 U2 L*



*#4*






God's Algorithm:


Spoiler



*R2 U D2 F *


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 14, 2012)

teller said:


> *R U' R U R'* -- Permute FU to RU with FRU & FR already solved (makes 1x2x2 panel on R)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is my favorite so far. So simple, and yet so applicable in a speedsolve.


----------

